# IIS on windows 8/10 or Windows Server 2016



## VMwarer (Mar 14, 2017)

HI folks,



I have a very simple website inside my visual studio 2012 it consists of 3 pages when user access to login page he have to provide user name and password ( Which is stored in a MS SQL File) then to be redirected to Home page that provides a simple Google map API also my web site has a create user Page ( When user create an account he is redirected to the Home page ) in general I want to publish that web site via IIS in order to enable another PC on my local Network access that web site 



what steps I should follow in order to do that .. 



I can use windows 8 or 10 or even Windows Server 2016 ( but please tell me which Application I should install on the server in order to let it work ) 

Many thanks in Advance


----------



## TonyB25 (Jan 1, 1970)

VMwarer said:


> HI folks,
> 
> I have a very simple website inside my visual studio 2012 it consists of 3 pages when user access to login page he have to provide user name and password ( Which is stored in a *MS SQL File*) then to be redirected to Home page that provides a simple Google map API also my web site has a create user Page ( When user create an account he is redirected to the Home page ) in general I want to publish that web site via IIS in order to enable another PC on my local Network access that web site
> 
> ...


Yikes!! Are you storing plain text passwords in a Microsoft SQL Server database?

I can't help you create a solution based on what you posted, but take security seriously. Your customers will expect it.


----------



## VMwarer (Mar 14, 2017)

TonyB25 said:


> Yikes!! Are you storing plain text passwords in a Microsoft SQL Server database?
> 
> I can't help you create a solution based on what you posted, but take security seriously. Your customers will expect it.


yes my friend it is a plain text username and password

and it isn't an Enterprise solution

it is a lab test but it is important since my coach asked me to search for a solution on the internet ( forums so on ... )

many thanks for your reply ; )


----------



## TonyB25 (Jan 1, 1970)

Feedback to coach: Don't store passwords as plain text in Microsoft SQL Server databases.


----------



## VMwarer (Mar 14, 2017)

TonyB25 said:


> Feedback to coach: Don't store passwords as plain text in Microsoft SQL Server databases.


it doesn't matter the passwords here task is to host website with IIS 
many thanks to you again 
CHEERS


----------



## VMwarer (Mar 14, 2017)

Any help guys ....


----------



## TonyB25 (Jan 1, 1970)

VMwarer said:


> it doesn't matter the passwords here task is to host website with IIS
> many thanks to you again
> CHEERS


If you're going to be a web developer, security is absolutely important.

Maybe you're just playing around. Maybe not. I'm not comfortable helping someone create a website if they don't care about security.


----------

